# Lil' water bassin' jonboat circuit 2010



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

L.W.B 2010 JONBOAT CIRCUIT SCHEDULE.....

January 2nd & 3rd ... Lake Horton *
January 30th ... Griffin Reservoir *
February 20th ... Lake Juliette ^
March 13th ... J.W Smith Reservoir *
April 3rd ... Big Lazer Creek - W.M.A <
April 24th & 25th ... Lake Lucas *
May 15th ... Lake Horton *
June 5th ... J.W Smith *
June 26th ... Lake Lucas *
July 17th &18th ... High Falls Lake #
July 31st .... Lake Meriwether *
August 14th ... Still Branch Reservoir *
September 4th ... High Falls #
September 25th & 26th ... Lake Juliette ^

October 9th ... 7th annual J-BAIT ... High Falls Lake #

October 23rd ... L.W.B Big Bass Championship ... Lake to be determined by drawing.

November 13th & 14th ...L.W.B Angler Of The Year Championship .... Lake to be determined by drawing.

* Electric Only
# 10 H.P or less
^ 25 H.P or less
< W.M.A Stamp or 1 day license required

Membership fees - $20.00 per angler ..... this could change ($30.00) based on our 09 banquet vote.

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## Gunny146 (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys got anyone in need of a co-angler?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 20, 2009)

Gunny146 said:


> You guys got anyone in need of a co-angler?



I'm not quite sure at this time sir,but I will keep you in mind should I hear someone mention needing a partner.

The L.W.B Awards Banquet is Scheduled for December 5th 2009,this will be a good place to meet some of the members.....

Please feel free to join us,bring a side dish ..... we will furnish the Deer and Tea.


----------



## Gunny146 (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, I'd love to come and pal around with ya'll, but the Marine Corps sees fit for me to be in Marietta on Dec 5th. Thanks for keeping me in mind. You guys fish areas close enough to the house the warden, uh I mean wife, may not mind too much. If I can get my 14 ft jon ready and find a reliable partner I'll join you guys at some events. I may even hit some solo. Thanks again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 20, 2009)

Gunny146 said:


> Man, I'd love to come and pal around with ya'll, but the Marine Corps sees fit for me to be in Marietta on Dec 5th. Thanks for keeping me in mind. You guys fish areas close enough to the house the warden, uh I mean wife, may not mind too much. If I can get my 14 ft jon ready and find a reliable partner I'll join you guys at some events. I may even hit some solo. Thanks again.



Look forward to meeting you Gunny,and thanks for your services to our great county.

We appreciate your interest towards our jonboat club (Lil' Water Bassin').

Feel free to call with any questions or concerns.

Terry Lee
Director - Lil' Water Bassin'
Verizon Cellular - 678-283-7231

P.S ..... The Banquet will be running late into the evening on Dec. 5th,if you get a chance drop on by .... anyone that is interested in attending,I'll p.m you my address.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 6, 2009)

Guys,

PLEASE NOTE : We have made 3 date changes on the L.W.B 2010 Schedule to not conflict with the BFL schedule.

Sorry for any inconveniences.

The above schedule has already been altered.


----------

